# 15-0-15 fertilizer in Massachusetts?



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help suggest where I can find 15-0-15 that can be shipped/sold to Massachusetts resident? Preferably a granular version. I need this type as my soil type shows extremely high phosphorus and this was suggested for my lawn as I do not need to add more phosphorus. Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Ryanmorales88 You can blend your own or apply them separately to get the correct nutrients down just by using potassium sulfate (sulfate of potash or SOP) and urea or ammonium sulfate.


----------



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

@CarolinaCuttin this sounds like a great idea! Do you mind suggesting some products and telling me how I can mix these products together to get the desired 15-0-15 ratio?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Your local SiteOne will have something that'll work for you. For ex, they have an 18-0-12 w/50% controlled release for a fair price ... or better yet go the mix-your-own way mentioned above. 
Just make sure you understand that the exact formulation percentages aren't the important numbers ... it's the ratios that are important. Ie, 1:0:1. So make sure you apply as much nitrogen as you do potash over the course of the year, or as close as you can get to it.


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

Even just browse around your local big-box, mine carry several no-phos fertilizers. It doesn't have to be 15-0-15, just something with roughly equal N and K.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Are you anywhere near Ventura Grain in Taunton? Last year I bought 50lb bags of 0-0-52 organic SOP for $45 and 50lb bags of 46-0-0 urea fertilizer for less than $20 from them. I also like the 0-0-50 granular SOP from kelp4less (link), which is periodically on sale and is easier to spread than the powdered stuff from Ventura Grain.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Another good option is Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA. They have all kinds of different fertilizer for turf, farming and cranberry bogs. They have 0-0-50 SOP for like $25 per 50lb bag if I remember right. Also, have Urea 46-0-0 for $19 / 50lbs and AMS 21-0-0 50lb for about the same. The have an online pdf catalog, but it doesn't list everything, so give them a call they most likely have something that will work for you.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Even though you are partial to granulars, I tried 15-0-15 from Simple Lawn Solutions this year because I have a K deficiency and my P is high. 3 oz per gallon/1000 (label rate) worked well as a foliar spray, even in that low of a concentration, due to the foliar absorption. It also has a little kelp/humic/fulvic. It might be worth adding to your granular program.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure what your application rate was in those recommendations but all that matters is the amount i.e pounds per M of each nutrient. Where you get that from such as N from urea vs AMS vs organic source and K from SOP vs MOP does not matter.

Calculate the amount needed and apply whatever product is most easily available. That route is also the cheapest- usually.


----------

